# HW Watchdog timer on ALIX board?



## jmj75 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello,

What option to I need to set in my kernel config to allow *watchdogd* to poll the hardware watchdog timer in the AMD Geode Lx 800 CPU on an ALIX 3D2 board?  I have a nanobsd distribution (RELEASE 8.2 based) running on it and would like to activate the watchdog timer on the board.  

My current kernel config is:


```
options  NETGRAPH_MPPC_ENCRYPTION
options  NETGRAPH_IFACE
options  NETGRAPH_PPP
options  NETGRAPH_TEE
options  NETGRAPH_PPPOE
options  NETGRAPH_ETHER
device   glxsb           
device   scbus      
device   da     
device   uhci      
device   ohci      
device   ehci     
device   usb        
device   umass     
device   uftdi      
options  ALTQ
options  ALTQ_CBQ       
options  ALTQ_RED       
options  ALTQ_RIO       
options  ALTQ_HFSC      
options  ALTQ_PRIQ    
options  ALTQ_NOPCC   
device pfsync
device wlan           
device wlan_wep    
device wlan_ccmp      
device wlan_tkip       
device wlan_amrr         
device wlan_xauth       
device ath              
device ath_hal       
options AH_SUPPORT_AR5416
device ath_rate_sample   
device hifn
device gif
device if_bridge
```

Thanks,
-jmj75


----------

